# started giving out 1star if I suspect was lowered



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

So this what I do. I have now 1500 trips and I know every road, highway and turns. Sometimes I dont use GPS. 

So last 3-4 month I have never made wrong turn, missed exit or anything that pisses off rider. I have water, gum, charger and I talk to people who wants talk and dont talk if people prefer to stick with their phone screens. 

But my rating goes up and down between 4,7 and 4.75 for more than 4 month now and never hit 4.8. 

It disappoints me so much that I should start giving out 1 star ratings if I suspect that passenger gave me low for no reason.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Nik said:


> So this what I do. I have now 1500 trips and I know every road, highway and turns. Sometimes I dont use GPS.
> 
> So last 3-4 month I have never made wrong turn, missed exit or anything that pisses off rider. I have water, gum, charger and I talk to people who wants talk and dont talk if people prefer to stick with their phone screens.
> 
> ...


Same thing happen to me, rating bouncing between 4.74 and 4.77. Today I drop 0.01 to 4.75 because two Hoboken couple give me 1 star for this ride


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I did not have price surge. I had airport trips mainly but still shitty rating. At some point I am thinking uber mechanically adjusts our rating thus falsifying.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If they don't barf in the car or slam the doors I give them 5 stars.

Focus on your driving and behavior. If you focus on that, you will get good ratings.
Most drivers accept a ping without looking at the PAX rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i dont give out ones unless a reportable issue, but i do give out 2's and 3's if i suspect a pax has an inflated rating and they eat slam doors micro manage my route with thier gps in hand, or if they are flat out obnoxious. we need to becarful and not become like Pax give out poor ratings for minor things.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i dont give out ones unless a reportable issue, but i do give out 2's and 3's if i suspect a pax has an inflated rating and they eat slam doors micro manage my route with thier gps in hand, or if they are flat out obnoxious. we need to becarful and not become like Pax give out poor ratings for minor things.


I can understand that.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

well, today I had same service and car but my rating rose

I had two guys in car they drove me to store and kept me waiting for 1 hour, no joke 1 hour, I did not complain cause I was going to go home anyway, those guys ate in my car and what was most annoying one guy ate pasta with hands, no fork nothing, I did not say anything, feared they would give me 1 star afterwards. Hopefully they did not drop food at the end they tipped me 10 for waiting so long and I rated them 5 star. But now I tolerate many things that most drivers won't cause rating became paranoid thing for me


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

plocp said:


> Same thing happen to me, rating bouncing between 4.74 and 4.77. Today I drop 0.01 to 4.75 because two Hoboken couple give me 1 star for this ride
> View attachment 7214


This definitely is a 1 star ride. I can tell one when I see it. You earned your 1 star. I know all my 1 stars.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Nik said:


> So this what I do. I have now 1500 trips and I know every road, highway and turns. Sometimes I dont use GPS.
> 
> So last 3-4 month I have never made wrong turn, missed exit or anything that pisses off rider. I have water, gum, charger and I talk to people who wants talk and dont talk if people prefer to stick with their phone screens.
> 
> ...


That is reasonable but aren't you just hurting yourself, if you see such a low rating but their bad manner don't match it. Your average of 4.7 and 4.75 means you might have gotten a few 4 but you still have more 5's then 4. It's more reasonable to give some passenger's 4 then but that is just my thought. I hope you feel the same way though.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Nik said:


> well, today I had same service and car but my rating rose
> 
> I had two guys in car they drove me to store and kept me waiting for 1 hour, no joke 1 hour, I did not complain cause I was going to go home anyway, those guys ate in my car and what was most annoying one guy ate pasta with hands, no fork nothing, I did not say anything, feared they would give me 1 star afterwards. Hopefully they did not drop food at the end they tipped me 10 for waiting so long and I rated them 5 star. But now I tolerate many things that most drivers won't cause rating became paranoid thing for me


This was a 1 star trip. You are not using rating right. Wait 1 hour and allow them to eat in your car is not the norm. You set you bar too low. F their 10 dollar tip. They insulted you and disrespected you. The most they can get from me is 2 stars or 1 star and an email to uber about their disrespectful behavior.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

low ratings made me depressed. so what i do now, is not to accept people with low ratings. and when i arrive, i filter people. if they seem or act like "entilted" i cancel. or they get in the car and start asking me for things like music or some other crap. i do not BEGIN the trip and ask them to leave, and cancel. my rating is climbing up, slowly but surely because i try to take "polite" pax.

somehow people got accustomed to play their music in another person's vehicle. i take it as disrespect to me and my vehicle. i personally do not allow them to touch my radio. dont like it? cancel and get out. unless there is 3.4 surge of course PP. but no surge, then i am not conditioned to take their BS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Nik said:


> well, today I had same service and car but my rating rose
> 
> I had two guys in car they drove me to store and kept me waiting for 1 hour, no joke 1 hour, I did not complain cause I was going to go home anyway, those guys ate in my car and what was most annoying one guy ate pasta with hands, no fork nothing, I did not say anything, feared they would give me 1 star afterwards. Hopefully they did not drop food at the end they tipped me 10 for waiting so long and I rated them 5 star. But now I tolerate many things that most drivers won't cause rating became paranoid thing for me


You were being treated as a fool. End the trip. Move on. Drive more, and one 1 star in 100 will not hurt you.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> ... Drive more, and one 1 star in 100 will not hurt you.


Actually, since Uber uses the last 500 rides for ratings, a 1 star will definitely not hurt you! Lyft on the other hand, uses the last 100 so a 1 star hurts more. No worries... just drive!


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

1 star not gonna hurt me, but combination of 2 or 3 star due to big fare will slowly lower your rate, when customer see 50+ dollar fare will sure not give you 5 star but low rate


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know what's wrong with a 4.7 or .475. Even some of the greatest movies get rated lower then that out of five stars.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

plocp said:


> 1 star not gonna hurt me, but combination of 2 or 3 star due to big fare will slowly lower your rate, when customer see 50+ dollar fare will sure not give you 5 star but low rate


Understood, but the reality is that those fares are few and far between unless you are in surge. Again, no worries, just drive!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> low ratings made me depressed. so what i do now, is not to accept people with low ratings. and when i arrive, i filter people. if they seem or act like "entilted" i cancel. or they get in the car and start asking me for things like music or some other crap. i do not BEGIN the trip and ask them to leave, and cancel. my rating is climbing up, slowly but surely because i try to take "polite" pax.
> 
> somehow people got accustomed to play their music in another person's vehicle. i take it as disrespect to me and my vehicle. i personally do not allow them to touch my radio. dont like it? cancel and get out. unless there is 3.4 surge of course PP. but no surge, then i am not conditioned to take their BS.


The worst is when they want to play assault music err.. I mean rap. I'd deal with a 1 star over listening to that for even a mile. Ever notice how they seem to think turning it up so everyone else on the road knows what their playing. I just call it *** you noise. That's why they made earphones.

I do keep a nice pop station on my XM playing though. That's all your going to get unless I approve your music. *** ratings.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

plocp said:


> Same thing happen to me, rating bouncing between 4.74 and 4.77. Today I drop 0.01 to 4.75 because two Hoboken couple give me 1 star for this ride
> View attachment 7214


At least you were compensated for it. The worst is getting punished by cheap ass $3 ride prima donnas. God only knows why they rate low on a 5 miles trip but they do.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You were being treated as a fool. End the trip. Move on. Drive more, and one 1 star in 100 will not hurt you.


unless its was a 2.0x or up surge.... I'd wait....


----------

